# Cleaning Hands tip



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Most painters use DL or even paint thinner to clean oil paint off their hands at the end of the day. Well, most of us know that solvents like paint thinner and turps are a NO NO as the carcinogens migrate through the skin pores into the blood stream. But did you know that DL has mineral spirits in it? So if you think dousing your hands with turps, gasoline or thinner is a bad idea, then why DL ???

Well not to worry. Plain old cooking oil works. It's a little tougher when the paint is dry, but with some good scrubbing the hands do come clean.

Pour a little cooking oil (doesn't mater what kind: corn, vegetable, canola, olive, etc) into the palm of one hand. Rub hands together (or if paint is dry, use cloth, brush, or sand blaster :laughing, getting in the cuticles good. Now wipe off excess with dirty rag, (NO, not the wife's best guest lav towel: BTDT, didn't survive) and wash with soap and warm water. 

Not only are your hands SAFELY clean, but the oil keeps them soft as a baby's ass (your significant other WILL appreciate being fondled with them) 

Cooking oil will also remove PINE PITCH, glazing compound, expoxy resin (not hardener), motor oil, and whole lotta other stuff.

BTW, cooking oil molecules are too large to permeate through the skin. 

-just thoughts


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

When we use to spray the oil base dryfall we used vasoline or baby oil, and even skin so soft. We used it around our eyes to make it easier to clean off, and we realized a good coat on our hand made them easier to clean off too. We put it on before hand and it didn't let the paint dry on our skin.....it dried on the layer of stuff we had on and it came off easier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Corn meal works great with corn oil for cleaning hands, less abrasive than pumice.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

when I am sparying oil I always put vaseline around my eyes. When I worked for my old boss he hired a new guy and sent him with me for his first day. The guy jumps in the van and I see him look at the Vaseline jar on the dash, but he says nothing. Second day I guess he feels a little more comfortable and ask what the Vaseline is used for, I tell him there are only 2 known uses of Vaseline, chap lips and forbidden love, and my lips aint chap. He was pretty quiet the rest of the day.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

daArch said:


> and whole lotta other stuff.


So, what are you REALLY using that cooking oil for Bill? :cheesygri


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't ask, & I won't tell NTTAWWT

But why do you think I call her the WW :laughing:


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

We make alot of different types of coatings. I usually dip my hands in the MEK tank:no:. However, the soap we use is the GoJo Orange with pumice. It seems to work pretty well for most types of paint.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

ModernStyle said:


> when I am sparying oil I always put vaseline around my eyes. When I worked for my old boss he hired a new guy and sent him with me for his first day. The guy jumps in the van and I see him look at the Vaseline jar on the dash, but he says nothing. Second day I guess he feels a little more comfortable and ask what the Vaseline is used for, I tell him there are only 2 known uses of Vaseline, chap lips and forbidden love, and my lips aint chap. He was pretty quiet the rest of the day.


 
I felt funny as hell when I was out of town at a Walgreens asking if they had any bigger things of vasiline.......:w00t:. Then I found that babyoil worked even better, but looks just as bad. :blink:


----------



## paint_booger (Jun 15, 2007)

In the Union, alot of guys are spending their first 3 years doing nothing but caulk and putty. When they become Journeymen ... I warn them ...

"Watch out for 3 men coming at you when you become a journeyman! One will want to put vasoline on your eyes ... if he's tricky ... he'll convince you do it to yourself. The next one will try to cover your face with a mask, and try to get you to put a cloth thing over your head. The last one will tell you to put a white suit on. Watch out for these guys!"

My aprentices come back to tell me that they were scared to sh***t the first time they had to spray oil dryfall. I Love those guys! It's fun to scare the kids!

guru


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

MarvinWilleyJr said:


> I felt funny as hell when I was out of town at a Walgreens asking if they had any bigger things of vasiline.......:w00t:. Then I found that babyoil worked even better, but looks just as bad. :blink:


My wife sends me to the store for her feminine products, at first it was weird but now I dont care. The one time I went I had to get the tampons and some cold medicine for the kids, the guy asked how I was doing and I said look what I am buying, my life sucks for the next week.
When my wife got her tubes tied she had to have an enema, guess who got to go get it ...... So I am standing in line with the thing, I also got her a People magazine and me a 6 pack of beer, a guy lets me cut in front of him since he had alot of stuff. I notice that once I lay my stuff on the counter he is looking at it all rather oddly. " Nothing like kicking back with a few brews, a good enema and a magazine on a friday night, huh ?" I said. He says nothing, just acts like he doesnt hear me and keeps staring at his shoes. Some people just dont know how to have a good time I guess


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Wolverine-Eric said:


> However, the soap we use is the GoJo Orange with pumice. It seems to work pretty well for most types of paint.


I've used gojo orange for years... even oil stains go away.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I use thinner, even though it is bad, it is the quickest way to get the stuff off me


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I use thinner, even though it is bad, it is the quickest way to get the stuff off me


hate to see someone harm themselves when there are so many safe alternatives. You're a good man MS, take care of your bad a$$, huh?


----------



## Paul_R (Jan 22, 2007)

This is a GREAT thread. I enjoyed reading it !! Some questions do come to mind though. How do you clean up the tools/brushes that are used with oil based paints? Use latex gloves, or just throw the buggers away? Years ago we used a thinner that was called Oleum, and I daily immersed my hands in it. When latex came along, I was very happy for clean up time. Arch you are all that!

Sincerely, the healed up Paul. :rockon:


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I've been up to my elbows in thinner ever day this week. I figure I'll likely die of something far more simple before the thinner gets me. I'm figuring a plane will fall of me when I'm not looking.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Paul_R said:


> How do you clean up the tools/brushes that are used with oil based paints? Use latex gloves, or just throw the buggers away?


Paul,

When I painted, we took great pride in being neat. Except for the bristles being well worn & ferrules rusted from age, many of my old brushes still look "gently used". 

These four are from the 70's and 80's. 







The one on the far right was bought in '70 literally "under the counter" during the China Trade Embargo when it was illegal to import anything from China, including Chinese Boar Bristles. (and don't ask about the "Bill" sticker on one of them, my partner and I had many and various "wars". His initials are still on some of my ladders) 

I realize we were anal repulsive, but I think it makes a good impression on the customers when there is more paint on the building than on the painters and their tools.

When working with some of my painting buddies (they are painting while I'm installing wallcoverings in another room)I am amazed at the amount of paint on the brushes, hands, and clothes. One friend paints in cotton gloves, and I understand why. 

Another war the little sh!t (old partner) and I had was that when either us would take a break and leave the brush across the top of the pot, the other would lay a LARGE dab of paint on the underside of the handle. The cursing was phenomenal when it was picked up. We soon learned to check our brush whenever left unattended for a minute. (Then I got him by painting his handle in the AM before he got to the job. That REALLY pi$$ed him off :clap Then we had to go after the rookies :laughing:. Some kids never noticed the difference. SLOBS !!

But anyway, long journey to the point, if you're anal about keeping brushes and tools clean, it's easy to clean if a spot of paint gets on them.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I use WD-40. Now I will have to see if it is good for me.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

ask Booger, he knows everything about WD-40. He is a master of lubrication.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Explain to me why mineral spirits is bad to use for cleaning hands? I run some through my sprayer and spray it into my hands. Wipe it off with a rag

How long till I die?


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

bigchaz said:


> Explain to me why mineral spirits is bad to use for cleaning hands?


because the molecules are small enough to permeate the skin and enter your blood stream. And you know that is not good


bigchaz said:


> How long till I die?


it's like rolling the dice. Some people who smoke a pack a day die after 20 years, some live a looong time. Some people can walk across the highway successfuly 100's of times, others just once. 

"Do you feel lucky, Punk ?"


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

My thinner says it is known to cause cancer in California ......... I am in Indiana so i should be cool.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

daArch said:


> because the molecules are small enough to permeate the skin and enter your blood stream. And you know that is not good
> 
> 
> it's like rolling the dice. Some people who smoke a pack a day die after 20 years, some live a looong time. Some people can walk across the highway successfuly 100's of times, others just once.
> ...


I don't think this is true of ordinary mineral spirits/turpentine, but it sure removes the oils from your skin and makes for very dry, rough hands, no argument that it is not a good daily long term practice But the "hot" solvents , particularly acetone and MEK are a different story. They can literally be detected in your blood stream within 20 minutes of washing you hands with them


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> I don't think this is true of ordinary mineral spirits/turpentine, but it sure removes the oils from your skin and makes for very dry, rough hands, no argument that it is not a good daily long term practice But the "hot" solvents , particularly acetone and MEK are a different story. They can literally be detected in your blood stream within 20 minutes of washing you hands with them


 
Not good news for the millions of women (and prblably a few men :laughing who soak their fingers in acetone on a regualar basis.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

The acetone in fingernail polish remover is diluted though so it's not as bad as pure solvent acetone.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

baby oil works really good and safe for the face.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

> The acetone in fingernail polish remover is diluted though so it's not as bad as pure solvent acetone.


You are stating something as fact that isn't...


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

How so? The acetone in fingernail polish remover IS diluted. Thus it isn't as potent and shouldn't be as harmful to you. Now whether or not the difference is great enough to really mater is a different story. It might just take a bit longer to cause the same problems.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

My mistake. It looks like some fingernail polish removes do NOT dilute the stuff. However here is an excerpt from Wikipedia on the health issues involved with Acetone.



> *Health effects*
> 
> Acetone is an irritant and inhalation may lead to hepatotoxic effects (causing liver damage). The fumes should be avoided. In no circumstance should it be consumed directly or indirectly. Always use goggles when handling acetone; it can cause permanent eye damage (corneal clouding).
> Small amounts of acetone are metabolically produced in the body, mainly from fat. In humans, fasting significantly increases its endogenous production (see ketosis). Acetone can be elevated in diabetes. Contamination of water, food (e.g. milk), or the air (acetone is volatile) can lead to chronic exposure to acetone. A number of acute poisoning cases have been described. Relatively speaking, acetone is not a very toxic compound; it can, however, damage the mucosa of the mouth and can irritate and damage skin. Accidental intake of large amounts of acetone may lead to unconsciousness and death.
> ...


So in other words I don't think it's really that bad for you unless you are constantly exposing yourself to it.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

Fingernail polish remover is a mixture of solvents and (sometimes) additives. The acetone component is the most aggressive part of the mixture AND... more importantly for this argument... the most volatile!

So, since it (pure acetone) evaporates so quickly, it does not pose as much of a threat because it can't stay on the skin. When acetone is mixed with slower solvents it actually makes the skin effects worse since the larger slower evaporating molecules could potentially hold the acetone in pours.

The argument you made would be somewhat true if the volatility factor were removed.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I see your point. You are the chemist after all 
Personally, I'm not going to worry about what kills me. I'm still watching for that plane.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Everytime my wife tells me we will be together for life I go out to the garage and do a few shots of thinner.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Cheers to that!


----------

